# tablets uses/microsoft apps



## Demonic (Dec 16, 2021)

So I decided to bite the bullet and get myself a tablet (tax time coming up). I basically want to go paperless as much as possible so i went for the Microsoft surface pro after reading through all of the conversations on here. I already have a decent desktop set up. 

So I'm looking for some hints and tips on how you use technology to be efficient, especially small business owners

I want to start providing basic 3d renders for bathrooms, kitchens and decks etc but only for potential customers who deserve it. any recommendations of apps that work with Microsoft? This is a new area for me so i know very little about it, so let me know how steep my learning curve will be also. 

a)is it possible to take a picture and render onto that picture? eg could i take a pic of a garden and draw deck onto it?

also what is the best way to take a picture and write notes and measurments on it using the microsoft platform?

cheers

Demon


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Did your parents name you Demon? Were you a little Helion as a child?


As far as your tech, start with YouTube like here 









You should see if SoftPlan or Chief Architect work on it......or Sketchup....yes Sketchup!!!


----------



## Tricard (Jun 22, 2021)

For PDF's I use Drawboard, makes red-lines a breeze. As for marking up photos, Microsoft Whiteboard works okay and is included in system.


----------



## Demonic (Dec 16, 2021)

Demon was a nickname from an ex girlfriend….It didn’t work out!


----------



## Demonic (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks il give those a go


----------



## mary65 (11 mo ago)

I've also been using Drawboard for some time, and it;s pretty good one


----------

